# Hi there, new person



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

Hey there

I got a Audi TT 1999 180 bhp 6 spd, I love it to bits however wish I got the 225 lol. I believe the owners of the car used to be on this forum. Anyway. Thought I would say hi.

Simon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks I do that in a sec


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Burf and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

burf2000 said:


> Thanks I do that in a sec


Top man


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

burf2000 said:


> Thanks I do that in a sec


Top man


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

Andy have you got a shakey hand? double posting again!


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

It what owning a TT does to you,


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

possible spammer :roll:


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

Is there many meets around hampshire, I probably should search the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

